# 3D Etiquette Thus What to do.. What not to do.. What is acceptable...



## BlackArcher (May 14, 2010)

I thought I would put this out there...  Add your own concerns.. 
Maybe The Vets can enlighten the rookies know what the rules are written or unwritten..
For eg. 

1. When is it allowed to use rangefinders..?
2. There is a leaf blocking the 12.. What should you do?
_____a. You are the first group to shoot it..
_____b. Several groups shot it that way prior to your group..
3. What is the minimum / Maximum allowed in a 3D group?
4. When is the discussion of Yardage allowed?
5.  Scoring who is allowed to score arrows..?
6.  How many score keepers in a group?
7.  Scenario: There is an arrow shot into a beat-up target       the scoring lines are not visibly apparent..  The arrow is questionable.  How do you resolve the disagreement... ?(Expand on this one) 

These are a few....  Add your own....


----------



## Matt Sowell (May 14, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> I thought I would put this out there...  Add your own concerns..
> Maybe The Vets can enlighten the rookies know what the rules are written or unwritten..
> For eg.
> 
> ...



1. after everyone has shot if no one has a problem with it
2. a. ask a range official to move it 
    b. ask a range official to move it
3. minimum of 3 max of 5
4. after everyone has shot
5.  the people who are not scoring
6.  2
7.  If it is close to the 12(within 1/16 of an inch) and it is not obvious that it is out then the shooter gets the higher score


----------



## oldgeez (May 14, 2010)

i might amend 5 to everyone except the shooter of the arrow in question.  i would add that 7 kinda follows 5..if that many folks are looking at an arrow, and different opinions are coming in, this implies there is DOUBT!!  when there is the SLIGHTEST DOUBT the arrow is IN.  i follow this rule, and it takes all the stress out of a close call.  just my .02


----------



## mr10ss (May 14, 2010)

1. After all have shot
2.a.At a local shoot have someone from a closer stake move the leaf or limb or if everyone is shooting from the same stake in your group ask everybody in your group if it would be ok with them to move it.
b. same as above . Sometimes the group before bumped a limb or wind moved something in the way.
c. shoot the leaf cause it's showing the 12 location.
3.If yall are competing min.3 and max 5. Fun shoot there isn't a min.
4.After all have shot 
5.The shooters not keeping the cards unless there are 3 in a group and the arrow is questionable the other scorekeeper whose arrow is not in question can help.
6.2 scorekeepers unless the local club only gives out 1 card
7.You use your better judgement. If the lines are beat up too bad and you can't honestly call the arrow in question out it should go to the shooter.
JMHO


----------



## horse2292 (May 14, 2010)

BlackArcher said:


> I thought I would put this out there...  Add your own concerns..
> Maybe The Vets can enlighten the rookies know what the rules are written or unwritten..
> For eg.
> 
> ...



1. Never unless they are in an ASA tournament and they are allowed on that range.
2. I would shoot it. This is supposed to help your bowhunting skills. Leaves will somtimes get in the way. Others may ask a range official to remove it. I also would say that the person probably could lean one way or another to shoot around it. May have to get on a knee.
3. 3/5
4. After you leave the range.
5. A person is picked usually with the most experience. If all are regular shooters then who ever wants to that is not keeping score.
6. (2) It's a double check system.
7. You picked a guy to call the scores. It is his job to make the call. If you disagree then a range official (JUDGE)will be called in to make the final judgement.It has has been pointed out to me and honestly I can't remember a time I have seen this happen in 3D. It has always been decided in the group by a vote if they disagree with the person scoring. When shooting indoor the Judge is called in many times. I once called in the judge once at the Indy shoot when A guy kept giving close ones to his buddy and calling my line touchers out. All were ruled in my favor. They were clearly cheating.


----------



## Hunterrs (May 14, 2010)

Range officials can't call arrows

How about this one:  

ASA Rules




You draw back to shoot, then call let down.  On the way down the release goes off and the arrow is still in your reach.  Is it ok to pick up the arrow and shoot or is this a blank?

Or insert this.  You attach the release and start to draw.  The release goes off with the arrow landing a few feet in front of you within reach  Blank or shoot again?


----------



## BlakeB (May 14, 2010)

one time at band camp!!


----------



## horse2292 (May 14, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Range officials can't call arrows
> 
> In all the indoor tournaments the range official (judge) calls the disputs.  As for 3D I have never been in a group that needed outside assistance for scoring.


----------



## horse2292 (May 14, 2010)

You draw back to shoot, then call let down.  On the way down the release goes off and the arrow is still in your reach.  Is it ok to pick up the arrow and shoot or is this a blank?

Or insert this.  You attach the release and start to draw.  The release goes off with the arrow landing a few feet in front of you within reach  Blank or shoot again?[/QUOTE]

On indoor as long as you can get the arrow without crossing the line your fine. Gotta love those lond stabilizers. I printed the ASA rules and I think they are the same. I would have to check. They are available on there site.


----------



## alligood729 (May 14, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> one time at band camp!!


----------



## abhunter (May 14, 2010)

1. Range finders are not allowed on
most ranges. To many take it for granted that its okay but its not. The only time is when your shooting known distance, then its approved by the range officals.
2. Only a  range offical should do so.
3. 3-5 shooters with the exception of 
4 open shooters in a group.
4. After a group has shot the target
but done in a manor not to interfer 
with the group in front-behind you.
5. Usually 2 scoring and 2 scorekeepers.
6. Use common sense. If its touching
were the line should be its goes to the shooter. Its must touch the line 
not distort the line, pull the line..touch the line


----------



## bowsmith (May 15, 2010)

horse2292 said:


> On indoor as long as you can get the arrow without crossing the line your fine. Gotta love those lond stabilizers.



Not true.  Indoors has a second line out ahead of the shooting line, typically 3 meters give or take depending on the venue, that the arrow can not cross or it is a shot arrow.  If the arrow does not completely cross the line, then it is not considered shot, even if you can't reach it.  Or, in the event that you had a 3 meter long stabilizer, it wouldn't matter because if the arrow crosses the line, then it is shot.


----------



## BlakeB (May 15, 2010)

alligood729 said:


>



Why are you the only one that gets it, that's scary.


----------



## alligood729 (May 15, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> Why are you the only one that gets it, that's scary.



I was a band geek for 7yrs........7th grade on.......band camp could be, well, was fun!!!!! And that is one of my favorite movies.......


----------



## horse2292 (May 16, 2010)

bowsmith said:


> Not true.  Indoors has a second line out ahead of the shooting line, typically 3 meters give or take depending on the venue, that the arrow can not cross or it is a shot arrow.  If the arrow does not completely cross the line, then it is not considered shot, even if you can't reach it.  Or, in the event that you had a 3 meter long stabilizer, it wouldn't matter because if the arrow crosses the line, then it is shot.



Well they must have added that line since I shot a big shoot. I have never seen a second line. I have shot the state indoor many many times and the southeastern and the indy shoot.  I have never had it happen.


----------



## horse2292 (May 16, 2010)

I know you go to Vegas and i would imagine they do it there.


----------



## bowsmith (May 16, 2010)

It is at every state, sectional, and national shoot, and has always been that way as long as I have been shooting.


----------



## 3darcher (May 16, 2010)

BlakeB said:


> one time at band camp!!



this one time at archery camp, I know someone who stuck an arrow in their quiver.........

see alligood is not the only one who got it........


----------



## alligood729 (May 16, 2010)

3darcher said:


> this one time at archery camp, I know someone who stuck an arrow in their quiver.........
> 
> see alligood is not the only one who got it........


----------



## horse2292 (May 17, 2010)

bowsmith said:


> It is at every state, sectional, and national shoot, and has always been that way as long as I have been shooting.




I believe you but I just don't remeber that. I looked at the NFAA rules and didn't find anything. Did find other items that people don't follow. It does good to read through the rules ever so often. Good thread.


----------



## dgmeadows (May 17, 2010)

*ASA and local may differ some....*



BlackArcher said:


> I thought I would put this out there...  Add your own concerns..
> Maybe The Vets can enlighten the rookies know what the rules are written or unwritten..
> For eg.
> 
> ...




1. Rangefinders - ASA only on a known distance course.
     Local shoots - OK on a known distance course, and on unknown distance courses, some are OK with you checking it after your group shoots, so long as you keep it quiet so as not to tip off groups coming behind you.  Best to ask or look for signs posting "No rangefinders allowed on course."  I usually don't carry one - just another thing to keep up with.

2.  ASA - get a range official to move it if you believe it will affect your shot (your ability to aim or deflect your arrow.)
      Local shoot - depends - if it is an ASA rules course, get the host or someone who has already shot the target to move it or someone in your group who will shoot a stake closer than the impediment.  For both a. & b., I don't care if other groups shot it that way, if it is blocking my view of the scoring rings and I feel it could affect my shot, I will ask to get it moved.  
Some aren't ASA rules courses, and set them up with "trash" in the way on purpose, so fire away, unless you deem it unsafe - in which case tell the host they were stupid to set it up that way   (good luck with that) 

3.  ASA - don't recall if they have a written rule, but I have been in a 6 man group at an ASA.  I can't imagine they would allow less than 3.

Local - generally at least 3 for money classes, some put size limits of 5 or 6.  I shoot with just Ciara and me a lot, just because we don't want to make a big group bigger, or we may need to hustle through to get back to the next thing scheduled.  We've never had anyone protest us, but I guess they could.  We also shoot with my brother and his kids and guests sometimes - so that is 7-8 in a group.  We always step back and let other groups go on through, because we will be slow with that many kids, looking for arrows, etc.

4.  ASA - at the Team Shoot, & on known yardage course.  I haven't checked the written rules for unknown courses, but it is not uncommon for folks to talk about what they shot a target for after the group is done, but being careful not to let others hear.

Local - very common to discuss after the group has shot on an unknown distance course.

5. Anyone except the party that shot the arrow.  When grouped with people that don't know each other, I will generally start out by asking the scorekeeper to call a name, and have that person point to their arrow so the scorer can call the score.  After a few targets, the scorer will usually figure out which arrows belong to which shooter.  If you have someone who insists on calling out their own arrow score every time, just nicely remind them that the scorer has to do that, and that it is confusing for the scorekeeper when others are calling out scores.  

6. ASA - two
    Local - depends on the location, how many cards they give, size of group.

7.  If it looks like it could be in, but there are pieces of target missing or the target lines are not clear, the benefit of the doubt goes to the shooter - call it the higher score.

However, use common sense and have some pride and respect for your opponents if you are the shooter.  If there is a huge hole twice the size of the "normal" 14 or 12, and your arrow is obviously nowhere near where the 12 or 14 lines normally are, don't push the score callers to "give" you the 12 or 14 just because there is no line to judge off of.   Example - lower 12 is shot out - you can see the top half of the 12, but the bottom half is blown out, including the shared line with the 10, and the hole extends way down into the 8.  If your arrow is down in that hole, well below where the 10 line would obviously cross the hole, it is an 8.  If you're in that hole, but close to where that line would be, the scorekeepers should call it a 12.


Now, back to work !!!


----------



## young gunna (May 17, 2010)

Man I can tell by this post who you must have shot with sunday! You gon learn son!


----------



## dgmeadows (May 17, 2010)

*Who.. me ?*



young gunna said:


> Man I can tell by this post who you must have shot with sunday! You gon learn son!



Not me, I didn't make it out Sunday... did I miss some mo' drama somewhere ?


----------



## young gunna (May 18, 2010)

Naw talkin to E Z


----------



## BlackArcher (May 21, 2010)

young gunna said:


> Naw talkin to E Z


Nah! Bra..  No issues like that....  But I guess I am a sadistic...  Or big believer in burying the hatchet...


----------

